# Suppression compte itunes music store



## zcomzorro (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,j'ai ouvert un compte a itunes music store,je ne sais pas comment le suprimer,c'est ecrit nul part...ou bien j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous!!  si quelqu'un a la solution,merci !

Ps :  mon imac est toujours en vente dans ls ptites annonces


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2006)

le supprimer ? pourquoi ?

tu peux le d&#233;sactiver dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de iTunes&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

Comment ca supprimer un compte ? Definitivement, ou seulement sur un ordinateur ? J'ai pas compris. Tu as achete de la musique avec ce compte ?


----------



## miaou (13 Septembre 2006)

quoique tu veux faire ,tu a acc&#232;s &#224; la gestion de ton compte en cliquant sur  celui-ci
( ton  adresse mail dans la petite fen&#234;tre en haut ,&#224; droite)

et ,j'avais pas vu :
je ne sais plus  si &#231;a y &#233;tait dans l'ancien
dans le nouveau itunes 7. tu as "store " dans les menus . o&#249; tu peux &#233;galement tout faire,encore plus  simplement  ( autoriser, supprimer l'autorisation ect....)


----------



## zcomzorro (13 Septembre 2006)

Tres,simple,j'ai telechargé itunes 7 et je voulais les pochettes,pour cela il fallait un compte,avec numero de carte bancaire,mon nom etc..et c'est ce compte que je veux supprimer,pas du tout mon compte utilisateur sur ma machine.merci pour vos reponses


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2006)

oui, nous avons bien compris.
Mais ce qui t'a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;pondu, c'est d'aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de iTunes, &#224; l'onglet Contr&#244;le Parental pour verrouiller l'acc&#232;s (tu peux m&#234;me y adjoindre un mot de passe) si tu n'as envie de l'utiliser.
Cela n'a rien &#224; voir avec un compte utilisateur.

En n'affichant pas le Music Store dans iTunes, tu auras quand m&#234;me acc&#232;s aux pochettes.

Val&#224;, j'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair.


----------



## zcomzorro (13 Septembre 2006)

Ok merci,j'ai bien compris ca,mais si je veux qu'apple n'ai plus aucunes traces de ce compte,comme mon numero de carte bancaire..comment faire?


----------



## obé (20 Septembre 2006)

Oui, je suis dans le même cas que toi zomzorro
Mais visiblement ça ne pose pas vraiment de soucis qu'on ne puisse pas (facilement du moins) éradiquer nos traces *chez* Apple
Et c'est bien dommage


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

obé a dit:


> Oui, je suis dans le même cas que toi zomzorro
> Mais visiblement ça ne pose pas vraiment de soucis qu'on ne puisse pas (facilement du moins) éradiquer nos traces *chez* Apple
> Et c'est bien dommage



Est-ce qu'au minimum vous avez envoyé un mail à Apple pour demander la suppression de votre compte ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

Et si tu vas dans ton compte modifier les coordonn&#233;es bancaires et que tu les effaces... est-ce qu'il y a un blocage quelconque imposant de rentrer des coordonn&#233;es bancaires valides?

Si oui, seule solution envoyer un mail au support iTunes Store (ils r&#233;pondent tr&#232;s vite)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Au passage si vous ne voulez plus avoir Music Store dans la barre lat&#233;rale dans Itunes pour ne pas avoir &#224; s'en servir vous pouvez taper dans le terminal:
defaults write com.apple.iTunes disableMusicStore -bool YES
et si tu veux la r&#233;cup&#233;rrer tu fais la commande inverse en mettant NO &#224; la place du Yes


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

Et pourquoi ne pas aller simplement dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, onglet "protection parentale" ou un truc de ce genre, pour d&#233;sactiver l'acc&#232;s au Store!


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas aller simplement dans les préférences, onglet "protection parentale" ou un truc de ce genre, pour désactiver l'accès au Store!



Parce que c'est hype de dire qu'on utilise le terminal


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Parce que c'est hype de dire qu'on utilise le terminal






r e m y a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas aller simplement dans les préférences, onglet "protection parentale" ou un truc de ce genre, pour désactiver l'accès au Store!


Ah oui c'est vrai je n'avais jamais remarqué.
Merci pour l'info r e m y


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai je n'avais jamais remarqué.
> Merci pour l'info r e m y


 
T'as pas du mettre ton bandeau de pirate sur le bon oeil!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> T'as pas du mettre ton bandeau de pirate sur le bon oeil!


----------



## latsa (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, pour moi qui suis vraiment nul, pourriez-vous me dire comment supprimer la fen&#234;te du store dans le bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

latsa a dit:


> Bonjour, pour moi qui suis vraiment nul, pourriez-vous me dire comment supprimer la fenête du store dans le bas ?


Quelle fenêtre en bas?Tu n'as pas la version 7?
Si c'est sur la version d'avant je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un bouton pour que la fenêtre se rétracte...


----------



## latsa (22 Septembre 2006)

Exact, il y a une fonction masquer le ministore dans le menu présentation :love:

J'ai du passer à côté une dizaine de fois....


----------



## kevinbroxley (13 Juillet 2008)

zcomzorro a dit:


> Bonjour,j'ai ouvert un compte a itunes music store,je ne sais pas comment le suprimer,c'est ecrit nul part...ou bien j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous!!  si quelqu'un a la solution,merci !
> 
> Ps :  mon imac est toujours en vente dans ls ptites annonces


bonjour, il faut ouvrir son compte et ensuite choisir "aucun" dans le mode de paiement.


----------

